# 11/07 335xi lease. What's the BEST deal for LEAST down. (flexible on months&mileage)



## 081k (Oct 13, 2007)

*11/07 335xi lease. What's the BEST deal for LEAST down. (flexible on months&mileage)*

I have ZERO lease experience but I have excellent credit.
I have always purchased in the past,
but the 3.0 turbo motor has not been on the road for long.
I'm concerned about it's reliability stock,
let alone if I "tune" it in the future.

I need to find the best deal on a 335xi sedan lease.

The only options I need on my 335xi sedan are auto, folding rear seats, and silver.
I could be flexible on the cold package, sport package, and keyless start.

I am flexible on the length of term and mileage.
I just want to get the best deal with as little down as possible.

Thank you for your help.


----------

